# Someone Is Getting A New Puppy:))



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

There is someone here on the forum who is getting a new :baby: puppy. :biggrin1: Sorry though I can't tell you who :tape: No sorry I can't:hand: :nono::nono::nono:Though I will tell you that the secret will soon be told. The only hint that I can give is that this person is fairly new here and I wanted to welcome them here as well as their new bundle of joy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Is it one of your wonderful babies?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Heather..THAT is just plain :evil: :hurt:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Another secret, what is going on with this forum?? Come on Heather we know you got more hints than that.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Does this have anything to do with our/the airport trip? When we almost met


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh here we go again. Hints please! Guesses???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We need hints!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no! Not again! I swear this forum will be the death of me yet!!!! :frusty:


ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Heather, rule #1211: NEVER say 'soon' tell a concrete date and daytime incl. time zone!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dare I be so bold as to say I know who it is and I know which puppy? 
Congratulations in advance. I'm eager to hear about the meeting and first hours together.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't take this anymore. I am suffering from severe MHS and this is no way to help. I already have a puppy in each of the new litters that is my favorite. Now, secret puppies. :help::help:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

OOOH that means puppy pics....I love new baby pics.

Post soon!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather,
Is it one that I want?

Shoot, maybe I should start a post about getting a new puppy and then make one of the breeders feel like they have to bring it to me <BG>

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Dare I be so bold as to say I know who it is and I know which puppy?
> Congratulations in advance. I'm eager to hear about the meeting and first hours together.


Kimberly:ear::ear:
PS-Will it be soon!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Dare I be so bold as to say I know who it is and I know which puppy?
> Congratulations in advance. I'm eager to hear about the meeting and first hours together.


Kimberly...THAT'S not fair..you know _everyones _secrets! :suspicious:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Debbie, Sorry I am not at liberty to say, as this is not my secret to tell


Maryam, I'm sorry I missed that ruleound: Not sure of the exact time, but I would venture to say that this new Havie owner will let everyone know soon :becky: like some time tomorrow, just a guess.



Kimberly, Go ahead and dare to be bold :biggrin1: I am eager to hear your thoughts:ear:


Michele, Sounds like you need another Hav, then you could have all the fun of keeping everyone else guessing:biggrin1:


Marie, yes I have already informed them that they are to post many pics hoto:


Amanda, No your puppy is still here :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: I still have a chance of Santa bringing me a GREAT PRESENT!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Amanda,

I will make a wish that Santa will bring you everything you want


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh no, not another puppy secret!!!! I can't take any more secrets, as I am never in on them. :Cry:

Evil, evil Heather!!! Evil, evil Kimberly!!!

Oh how you torture us!!!!

On a bright side, we do get more puppy pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I have an idea who, but will say nothing and watch! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Heather, do you want me to post it here or email you? I'll email you for now. 
Oh, and I know the puppy's new name too. Hee hee.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, as this is not my secret to tell I just get to share in the enjoyment for this person:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's what I was feeling too - which is why I didn't want to post it. I'm very excited for this person though! I'm glad all the details have worked out well. Yea!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet it's a playmate for Winston........Trish's friend found a puppy for Christmas and they'll call it "Jingles" am I close?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ You're so good w/your guesses, you even thought of a name! I'm impressed.... and clueless....:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am gonna guess it is me. My husband is going to be sweet and all this "quit talking about puppies" is just a way for him to smooth it over and he is going to surpise me with a pied male and female since Santa reminded him how good I was this year! I can't tell you names yet because I have to meet them first!

Amanda


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> I bet it's a playmate for Winston........Trish's friend found a puppy for Christmas and they'll call it "Jingles" am I close?


Good guess Julie, I like your new name too :biggrin1: you will just have to stay tuned and you will see :eyebrows:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I am gonna guess it is me. My husband is going to be sweet and all this "quit talking about puppies" is just a way for him to smooth it over and he is going to surpise me with a pied male and female since Santa reminded him how good I was this year! I can't tell you names yet because I have to meet them first!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,
You never know maybe just maybe it might be little Cash:eyebrows: 
I didn't know you were wanting two new puppies, though that would be fun :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Secrets secrets secrets....they are no fun I tell ya....I know who it is as well and I am so excited for this person!!!!!! Great name as well!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

:whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:lalala:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie?????????????


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have no idea but I'm looking forward to finding out who it is.
Kimberly, how do you know ALL the secrets?? 
Okay guys, SOMEBODY has to get a puppy that Kimberly doesn't know about next year. She deserves to suffer like the rest of us.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

No, Sally, not yet...


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amanda, I sure hope that is the surprise and your DH is giving you what you want for Christmas! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Heather- if you are going to dream, dream big!

Libby- don't hold your breath<BG> DH told a good friend he can't just go get me a puppy, because I am a dog snob- I don't think I am, I just make sure he knows pet stores and people selling puppies at the grocery store are bad 

I am excited to see the unveiling!

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oooh I can't wait to find out who the lucky person is!!! ....... Did I mention that I can't wait???


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

me too!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather, can you at least tell us who this lucky person is getting? and a picture? PLEASE!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Me thinks it's Cash. :eyebrows:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I have no idea but I'm looking forward to finding out who it is.
> Kimberly, how do you know ALL the secrets??
> Okay guys, SOMEBODY has to get a puppy that Kimberly doesn't know about next year. She deserves to suffer like the rest of us.


OK, I will step up to the plate and do just that ound:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Heather- if you are going to dream, dream big!
> 
> Libby- don't hold your breath<BG> DH told a good friend he can't just go get me a puppy, because I am a dog snob- I don't think I am, I just make sure he knows pet stores and people selling puppies at the grocery store are bad
> 
> ...


Amanda,
I will dream very big for you. I think it is time that you got a new little bundle of joy.
Hey I know, just go out and buy your new puppy, hide it then bring him out on Christmas morning and act totally surprised :jaw: that you DH would love you that much that he would actually get you exactly what you have been wanting :becky:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> Heather, can you at least tell us who this lucky person is getting? and a picture? PLEASE!!!!


Sorry Missy, You too will have to wait until until this person is ready to tell all :becky: and they have the pix hoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> Oooh I can't wait to find out who the lucky person is!!! ....... *Did I mention that I can't wait*???


To get #2.
I knew I had to get Comet after puppy sitting a second for a week:whoo:
Whoever it is we are so happy for you and need photos!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

I think it's Jan...and she's just pretending to be clueless like the rest of us! ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Can we PLEASE get a hint any hint?? 

Jan has MHS hit you already... 

hmmm who could it be, come out, come out where ever you are...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

under 100 post or over?

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, although I am not a part of the Inner Secret Club, I do know one thing...
It's NOT me.. :hurt:

Maybe we should do a process of elimination and have all the people who it's not step forward (no cheating!)


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sad to say but its not me! Anyone else care to step up?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Let's see, I guessed Maddie's Mom (Jeanne) the last time so I'm guessing her again! Maddie needs a baby brother or sister.

Oh wait, Heather said new to the forum. That could be a smoke screen though.....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well aside from the fact that I'm not new, either to the forum or the planet, it's sadly not me either, though it's definitely out there in my future -- somewhere.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Not me! My 2 boys keep me more than happy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope this person posts soon. The natives are restless.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Patience:brick:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Still no news huh???


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Still no news huh???


It is coming, in short order


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

...Melissa must being doing a photo op for the grand unveiling, eh?


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

*I was going to wait, but I can't any longer. I would like to introduce*
:whoo: *Bailey* :whoo:​:

































*
I am so in love. My daughter says she looks just like me. Well, I will take that as a compliment - soft, cuddly and lovable!*

* This little girl has so much Christmas stuff I almost thought we'd be in a mastercard commercial! Perhaps I should have called her Priceless!

p.s. My daughter named her. She thought she looked like Bailey's Irish Creme, and so her name was born.*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ADORABLE and congratulations!!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

See it was worth the wait:biggrin1: Congrats Susieeace:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

CONGRATS SUSIE!!! BAILEY IS A BUNDLE OF BEAUTIFUL! I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU....A CHRISTMAS PUPPY....HOW EXCITING! THANKS FOR ENDING THE SUSPENSE!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Susie you are too funny, she told me that she was just as bad as you guys and couldn't wait to tell you any longer:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bailey is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

:whoo: Very cute and I like the name Bailey and I think it suits her perfect! We will be very excited to watch her grow! So when is the pick up date?

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, Susie..He is soooo cute!! And his name, Bailey is a perfect match!!!


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

I am flying out and meeting Heather on the the 5th of January for a quick return on the 6th. I cannot wait, I am so excited. :whoo: In the meantime, I have spent a ton of money on an adorable little carry tote, dog bed, toys, combs, brushes, a snuggle kitty (because the puppies are all sold out), treats, dog litter and box, collars, more toys, piddle pads, more toys and I still have stuff to buy. 

In the meantime I am looking into puppy kindergarten, obedience training and everything else we need to do before we start the show road.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susie,

Congratulations! :grouphug: I know you must be thrilled, and I'm happy to hear your cautious, very patient search has landed you such an adorable, beautiful little sweetheart! I love the name Bailey, it is very fitting.

So here's the deal, My birthday happens to be Jan. 7th, so how about posting me some "welcome home" pictures?  And please keep us updated on her show career, I bet she'll do fantabulous!
:kiss:
Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats! Shes so cute! 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yea, Susie!
She's been searching for her show girl for a little while now, so it was exciting to see this come together. I'm looking forward to more updates on Bailey, and then I expect a lot of show updates when that starts too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:hurt: It's not me. I thought maybe it was going to be a real surprise. :biggrin1:

Susie, congrats on your new puppy. She is beautiful. I love her name. Can't wait for more puppy pictures.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

She is adorable. I look forward to January and more pictures.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susie, Congratulations! Bailey is adorable. I'm so glad you were able to find your little show girl so quickly! We'll look forward to homecoming pictures! 

And I know what you mean about being in a Master Card commercial...my Miss Tessa has hit the jackpot this Christmas and my defense is that she is new and NEEDS all this stuff, lol!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Susie on the new puppy! Bailey is adorable.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Susie, Bailey is a great name for a beautiful girl. How exciting for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Susie, we want lots of pictures when she comes home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Susie! Bailey is beyond cute. I'll be eagerly awaiting pics in Jan!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Susie,
Congrats on Bailey, she is sure a cutely!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations.......Bailey is a cutie.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have to confess to you all....I did not know the secret just wanted to go along with it....and I said I liked the name I really do like the name.....Congrats Susie and Bailey!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Bailey is adorable.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I have to confess to you all....I did not know the secret just wanted to go along with it....and I said I liked the name I really do like the name.....Congrats Susie and Bailey!!!!


Megan,
You are so bad..here I thought Kimberly may have spilled the beans, oopps I guess she already did that with her three little senoritas :becky:ound:ound: Thanks for the play along


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for making Bailey and I so welcome. I am already planning all of the places I can take pictures of her to show off how beautiful she is. Hopefully my kids never visit me at work because I have no pictures of them, but I already have 2 of Bailey!

Even though I bought hoards of toys, I also bought one of those little snuggle pals that has a heartbeat (courtesy of batteries) and also gets warm. I am hoping that she will be able to acclimate without too much stress with this little guy. 

Thank you Heather for trusting me with Bailey.

I am soooooooo excited.:becky: When I go see my bf he will think I am all hepped up on him and secretly it will be because of Bailey. That's terrible of me.:nono:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Is Bailey - Petunia?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Bailey is adorable.

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Susie said:


> *I was going to wait, but I can't any longer. I would like to introduce*
> :whoo: *Bailey* :whoo:​:
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, she is darling and LOVE the name. So glad I didn't see this thread until today, so I didn't have to wait as long as everybody else to find out who it was getting this precious baby!! <grin>


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

yes Bailey is Petunia. She is much too beautiful for a name like Petunia. The only Petunia that I can recall is Petunia Pig and I think that was from some cartoon. Am I dating myself?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Susie..I had gone on Heather's Web site also and wondered about this...Geeeez, if we would have just done that in the pre-announcement stage...maybe we would have figured it out (at least the Hav part!)


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Susie said:


> Thank you for making Bailey and I so welcome. I am already planning all of the places I can take pictures of her to show off how beautiful she is. Hopefully my kids never visit me at work because I have no pictures of them, but I already have 2 of Bailey!
> 
> Even though I bought hoards of toys, I also bought one of those little snuggle pals that has a heartbeat (courtesy of batteries) and also gets warm. I am hoping that she will be able to acclimate without too much stress with this little guy.
> 
> ...


Susie,
You are very welcome, I know you will do us proud as well as I can see she will be a very loved and VERY spoiled Havanese:becky: Though I think it is very hard to look at these little fur face and not want to spoil them and :kiss:them and :hug:them.

As for you bf, at least he will feel special even if it isn't b/c of him


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Susie! Bailey is a real beauty! If you can't already tell, several of us are jealous LOL! The MHS is attacking everyone this season and we all want every Hav puppy we see--especially me! :becky: I hope you share a ton of pics when she comes home! hoto:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulation Susie,

Bailey is absolutely adorable and she deserves all the presents she is getting.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Susie Congratulations on darling Bailey! She is a real cutie! We all expect a lot of pictures in the near future :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amazing! I spend a few hours away at our office Christmas party and look what happens. Congratulations Susie, Bailey is such a cute face little girl. I was laughing as you were talking about some of the things you bought -- so far. Uh huh, you definitely have the fever. Love her name, it was actually my second choice for Milo. Have fun with her and keep us posted (lots of photos).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Susie. Bailey is just so "priceless" thanks for spilling the beans. we were getting anxious. Can't wait til January.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Susie!! Bailey is simply adorable!! I look forward to seeing more pictures


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Susie, congrats! Bailey is a cutie pie! She's going to give you an energetic quick start for the new year!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Bailey is adorable...Congrats to you and your family on getting a new pup. Enjoy!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooooo, a new puppy!!! Congrats, Susie! I'm so glad for you. She's a beauty!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats Susie on Bailey! She is so pretty and fluffy!
I hope you'll be posting more photos! :biggrin1:


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

Heather sent me some new pictures of Bailey. Please note she has her very first 'top knot'. She is just so darn cute. I have also included a picture of her Christmas present stash. That isn't everything, but kind of lets you know how far I have gone already. 


























Baileys Christmas presents in her new cushy bed.










Merry Christmas​


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Bailey is one Lucky Puppy! so cute.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Bailey is one fluffy adorable baby, if she only knew how many toys are waiting for her...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is sooo cute. Love the latest pictures. When looking at her stash of toys it reminded me of the collection I bought when I first got Milo. For him though it's worthless. He only wants to shred paper, toilet paper, bills, magazines, you name it. His second favorite is boxes and a close third -- electrical cords (yikes! at least they've been unplugged).


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Beautiful Bailey*

:welcome:Bailey is one beautiful girl. What a fantastic Christmas present. You must be going crazy having to wait for her. What's the exact day you'll be picking her up?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Bailey is so cute with her top knot and look at all those presents, lucky girl!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a fun time to go shopping for a puppy too! Can't wait to see pictures and videos of Bailey with her stash!

Amanda


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

I am flying to Reno on the 5th of January (I live in the Kansas City area). Heather is going to meet me . I am so excited. Of course I had to get a really cute travel bag for Bailey. Heather recommended this really adorable imitation croc bag. I feel sooooo Paris Hilton. 

I will be bringing my camera too. I hope Bailey likes to pose.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susie,

She already looks like she 'likes to pose'! I think you *may* just have STARLETTE on your hands!! 

She's SOO adorable!

She's got a nice start on Christmas  That looks like the stash I had when I was waiting for Gucci, well...I had to hide alot from my husband and trickle it out, so he wouldn't say I was driving us into debt! LOL ound: I know you are SO excited!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh funny - I love the little topknot on her. It is so teeny tiny!

Looks like you're almost ready for her arrival! Ha ha!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, how precious!! Love her teeny topknot! She's got beautiful fluffy hair 

I'd say everything in her toy box is a necessity :biggrin1:

My Dh hasn't seen the Christmas stash yet but so far in his opinion nothing is too much for our sweet little girl


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susie = welcome to you and Bailey, she is an absolute doll! I love the way she was named!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Susie. Bailey is so beautiful. Congratulations. What a wonderful Christmas gift.


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

I am finally going to pick up Bailey! I was supposed to fly to Reno last week-end, but they had some hellacious weather, so I rearranged my flights until tomorrow. yipee. I am so excited I was dreaming about Havanese all night. Black ones, white ones, big ones, little ones - all kinds of Havanese. Since I had to rearrange my flights instead of going Sat/Sun, I made them Fri/Sat so I could visit Pet Edge and get some goodies. :whoo:

I will be sure to take my camera so that I can get some pictures. Hmmm maybe Bailey and I will pull a few slots too.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

How very exciting, yes lots of pictures.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Bailey is simply adorable. She does look like Irish Cream. Perfect name for her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How exciting- charge the camera today and boy pet edge is having some great deals now (my box arrived friday)! You know you could always pick up Cash for me and make a detour to LA 

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Waiting for an update (with photos!)

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, where are the promised Bailey pictures???


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:op2:


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

I am so sorry I have been remiss at posting the news. pictures will have to wait a bit until I get my camera back in sync. (wouldn't you know).

I met with Heather Friday afternoon and there was my precious angel, Bailey. I have to admit that I had begun to get a bit overwhelmed with all of the information. As the days go by and I get a little more relaxed, it gets better. I guess I was just afraid I would do something wrong. Carrying her on the plane wasn't bad, but Bailey isn't too 'sea-worthy' yet and did get a little sick. She also had a little gas on the plane. I did what anyone would do passing gas on a plane - pretend it wasn't me!

She is so smart and I have started training her, but sometimes I think she is training me. It has been a while since I have had any responsibility for anyone except myself, but I am getting used to it. 


I am hoping to get some pictures posted tonight.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susie said:


> She also had a little gas on the plane. I did what anyone would do passing gas on a plane - pretend it wasn't me!


Ha ha!

I'm glad she is home with you safe and sound.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Susie, I am happy to hear Bailey is home safe and sound. It is only normal that you have less time on your hands now. Gosh, when I had Ricky at 9 weeks, it was like having a newborn again! I was constantly watching him for signs he had to go outside to pee. Oh what fun that was ! :biggrin1:

Take things easy and when you get around to it, we'd love to see pics.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to here she is home! When you get settled we love pictures!!!

Amanda


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally pictures. I don't think I was this busy when I had a newborn. Bailey really likes the leather chair and quilt. She likes to cuddle under the covers. The last picture was taken yesterday. We have been having really cold weather (single digits) with wind which makes it even colder. She was outside about 5 minutes before she said, 'enough', let's go inside.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie pie. You must be having so much fun with her, and yes, they are much more work than having a baby. Enjoy every minute though. It goes by so fast.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures, Susie!! Bailey is adorable, esp. in that play stance with the toy between her front legs. 

Just keep reminding yourself that this phase will pass eventually....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so adorable and looks like she is fitting in already!

Congrats again,
Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Susie,

Bailey is just so very cute, love the pictures.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Bailey is a sweetie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She's just precious, Susie!

Yes, keep telling yourself "this too shall pass", Puppies are ALOT of work, but well worth the time and effort when they've learned the house rules and settled into a schedule, etc. She looks very happy in the pictures, even in the cold! lol

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a precious sweet face Bailey has. She looks so tiny outsie in the snow! Hurry hug her all warmed up! Enjoy this time, because it really is so very short.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Susie, what a precious little thing!! Cute face!! My Mom always used to tell me when I complained about how time consuming my babies were "this too will pass" and I also found that to be true with the puppies. All the work you put in now, will bond you to that pup like you could not imagine!! Enjoy!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Susie. Bailey is the cutest pup ever . What a face. Enjoy her puppyhood because they grow up really quickly!!! The first year is work but then it becomes very very easy. Enjoy!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Susie, thanks for the Bailey fix, she's a sweet little one.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Susie, your Bailey is beautiful!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susie, I love Bailey! She looks like she is giving a smile in every single one of her pictures! What a sweetheart.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Susie, what an adorable pup Bailey is!!!! I agree with everyone-- "this too will pass" and then it will feel like it passed too quickly-- and yet in 3 or 4 months you feel like she has always been a part of your life and you won't believe that she has only been with you for a short while. She really is the cutest.


----------

